# Wordle news



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## mikeyB (Jan 29, 2022)

Is Whitewash one of the words?


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 29, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Is Whitewash one of the words?


Unfortunately it can't be as Wordle is just 5 letter words.


----------



## Inka (Jan 29, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Is Whitewash one of the words?



No, but “farce” is.


----------



## Irisaria (Jan 29, 2022)

party
liars


----------



## Bloden (Jan 30, 2022)

Dodgy. Swine. Break. Rules. Fiesta!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2022)

Bloden said:


> Dodgy. Swine. Break. Rules. Fiesta!!!!


Cakes!


----------

